# Vintage Rusco storm window glass replacement



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull the sashes, pull the glazing beads, cut away the old glazing tape/sealant, clean and prep the area, have the new glass cut and ready to drop in, install new glazing sealant/tape, drop in glass, replace glazing bead, re-install sash, and crack open a beer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWqrMMjdJy0


----------



## halliwellc (Sep 13, 2012)

Hm. Thanks. BTW these are really good storm windows; any idea what years they were being made? Also, are there replacements available for the worn-out fuzzy part?


----------



## RyanJ79 (Dec 6, 2015)

Commenting to follow this post, as well as provide info.

I have the exact same style of Rusco windows. Those rubber gaskets holding the glass are great quality, and you can just pull them out (slowly). Then you should be able to lift the glass out. If you have any gaskets that "shrunk" over the years leaving gaps in the corners, I threw all the gaskets in a bucket with some warm water & a bit of soap. Let them soak & then just rinsed them off & hung on the clothesline while the paint dried on the door. Gave the gaskets more flex & stretch for when I put them back in.

I'm also wondering about the "worn-out fuzzy part", I have no idea what it's actually called. I pulled them out on a few windows that I repainted, and they seemed easy to push back into the crack with a flathead screwdriver. I would like to know if anyone knows of replacement products, though.

I agree, these windows are HIGH QUALITY. My house has 31 Rusco windows and 1 Rusco storm door. These things are in fantastic shape. I also don't know how old they are. Their company website says they started manufacturing in 1937.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

The Rusco company is still in business , but the classic steel storms haven't been available (around here) for 30 years . 
The good points are :

1. Steel frame . _Almost _indestructible . _Perfect_ for rental properties , or any application in moderate to warmer climates . No "Mickey Mouse" plastic corner keys to break off , frame pulling off glass , etc .Operate flawlessly for no more than _500 YEARS !_ No window _IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD _will ever last as long !

2. Pretty fair _wind _protection .

The bad point is _ALSO_ that steel frame . They tend to freeze in place in temps under about 15 degrees . Relatively low R-value .

To your specific repair , W on W is correct in the procedure posted . However , unless my eyes deceive me you appear to have "Vintage" , vintage Ruscos . Is your glazing bead/spline _metal ? _If so it should be carefully "inched" out with a stiff putty knife & reused .

Not sure on the "fuzzy part" . Can you post a pic ?


----------

